# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  service NAD 3130

## peris!

καλησπερα!τον συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη τον εχω αγαπησει γιατι μου εχει χαρισει ωραιες στιγμες μουσικης απολαυσης.εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου αρκετα μοντελα ενισχυτων ευρωπαικα και ιαπωνικα αλλα τον nad θα ηθελα να τον ακουω για αρκετα χρονια ακομα,ετσι λοιπον καλα θα ηταν..λογω οτι ειναι μοντελο 1987 να του κανω ενα service και ισως μια μικρη βελτιωση αν ειναι εφικτο,φυσικα δεν εχει απολυτως κανενα προβλημα απλα θα ηθελα να αφιερωσω λιγο χρονο στη συντηρηση του.αρχικα αυτα που σκεφτηκα ειναι να αλλαξω ολους τους πυκνωτες με καινουριους και τις αντιστασεις των 1/4w 5% με ακριβειας 1% και τα ποτενσιομετρα των 1k για τη ρυθμιση του ρευματος dc στην εξοδο με πολυστροφα μεγαλυτερης ακριβειας.ενα αλλο θεμα ειναι με το ρευμα ηρεμιας το οποιο λογω το οτι δεν εχω τιποτα ειδικες γνωσεις θα χρειαστω βοηθεια απο καποιους πιο μυημενους στο χωρο.το ρευμα ηρεμιας στον συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη ο κατασκευαστης εχει εναν τροπο ριθμισης χωρις ποτενσιομετρα αλλα αλλαζοντας αντιστασεις...και για να το μετρησεις σου δινει μια τιμη 30mv σε ενα σημειο που πρεπει να ξεκολησεις ενα βραχυκυκλωμα για να μετρησεις την ταση και οχι την καταναλωση σε mA.θα ηθελα λοιπον οποιος γνωριζει κοιτωντας το σχηματικο εδω http://elektrotanya.com/nad_3130_sm_1.pdf/download.html  να μου πει τι θα ηταν καλυτερο να κανω για τον ενισχυτη μου με αποτελεσμα την καλυτερη λειτουργεια του χωρις να χασει τιποτα απο τον πολυ καλο χαρακτηρα του.υποτιθεται οτι αυτος ο ενισχυτης εχει 2χ30 watt στα 8ωμ...σε συγκριτικες δοκιμες που εχω κανει με διαφορους ''ισοδυναμους'' ενισχυτες αλλα ακομα και με πιο δυνατους πχ 2x50w απλα δεν ειχαν επαφη και σε αποδοση και σε ποιοτητα με τον ''μικρο'' nad.υπαρχει περιπτωση το manual να εχει τυπογραφικο λαθος στο θεμα της αποδοσης του????η απλα ειναι ιδεα μου???καθε βοηθεια σας θα μου ηταν πολυτιμη!

----------


## materatsi

Ομορφο κομματι Περικλη!Αλλαξε λοιπον τους πυκνωτες,με προσοχη στις τιμες της βαθμιδας προενισχυσης και οδηγησης των  τρανζιστορς.Στο τελικο σταδιο δεν διεγειρει μεγαλη ταση,με αποτελεσμα να ικανοποιει τις καμπινες σου,αλλα να υπογραφει και στην διαχρονικοτητα του.Η γνωμη μου ειναι,πως ειναι λαθος να μεταβαλλεις ταση και ενταση (ρευμα ηρεμιας) στην καρδια του συγκεκριμενου,γιατι δεν θα κερδισεις κατι (ευχαριστο).Καλο θα ηταν,καθαρισμα (λυσιμο-πλυσιμο) σε διακοπτες,αντικατασταση στον μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοτικου μεγαλυτερης εντασης,(υστερα απο υπολογισμο μεγεθους) και τελος αν θελεις,μεσα στο κουτι (κατω απο το καπακι) τοποθετησε ανεμιστηρα.Κανε αντικατασταση των υποδοχων εισοδου,η να τις τρυψεις με ντουκοχαρτο.Αυτα για την συντηρηση.Για βελτιωση δεν σου προτεινω κατι,εκτος αν διαθετεις χωρο,χρονο,και χ...ρημα.

----------


## east electronics

Η τοποθετηση ανεμιστηρα μεσα σε ενισχυτη μονο κακο μπορει να κανει ..... Πολυ απλα αν κρυωνει τον  vbe multiplier  (δλδ τις Διοδους η το τρανσιστορ  που ρυθμιζει το ρευμα ηρεμιας στα τρανσισοτρ εξοδου αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια του ενισχυτη) το οποιο αν ειναι κρυο νομιζει οτι ο ενισχυτης δεν εχει ζεσταθει και ετσι ανοιγει το ρευμα ηρεμιας  με αποτελεσμα ο ενισχυτης να καει .

Αν για καποιο λογο και οταν το 100%  της ισχυος χρειαστει επι αρκετη ωρα  τοτε εχει νοημα η χρηση ανεμιστηρα αλλα αποκλειστικα και μονο στην εξωτερικη μερια και μονο να φυσαει τα τρανσιτορ εξοδου .

Αλλα ας μην γελιομαστε  τα μηχανηματα αυτα ποτε δεν φιαχτηκαν για τετοια χρηση και η δουλεια τους ειναι αυτο που λεμε  casual listening  καθημερινο ακουσμα σε μχαμηλη εως μετρια ισχυ . 

Γενικα το μηχανημα αυτο αρκει να μεινει οπως ειναι  μονο αλλαγμα πυκνωτες  η μετατροπη απο αντιστασεις σε ενα τριμερακι για το ρευμα ηρεμιας ειναι παρα πολυ ευκολη  και επεμβασεις τυπου αλλαξε μετασχηματιστη  δεν θα βοηθησουν σχεδον πουθενα  αν η χρηση του μηχανηματος ειναι αυτη που περιεγραψα παραπανω ...

ΟΙ ενισχυτες αυτης της σειρας ειναι κακα μηχανηματα υποφερουν απο αρκετα προβληματα και πρπει να εισαι προσεκτικος μαζι τους  Τελος πο πλευρας ηχου εχουν την ταση να στρογγυλεουν τα παραγματα στις ακρες  με αποτελεσμα να ειναι ενα πολυ καλο  μηχανημα για ροκ ακουσματα η εντεχνα ελληνικα αλλα περα απο αυτα σε τζαζ  η  house  μουσικες  δεν πανε μια ...

Αυτα

----------


## peris!

ευχαριστω και τους 2 για τις συμβουλες σας!1ον οσον αφορα τους πυκνωτες  θα προτεινατε να βαλω ακριβως τις τιμες του κατασκευαστη και σε  χωριτηκοτητα και σε μεγιστη τιμη ρευματος???η σε καποια σημεια του  κυκλωματος (πχ τροφοδοσια)ειναι προτιμοτερο να μπουνε ελαφρως  μεγαλητεροι???και 2ον η αλλαγη των αντιστασεων με μεγαλυτερης ακριβειας  δεδομενου οτι υπαρχει η ορεξη και ο χρονος ειναι καλη ιδεα???η μετα θα  δημιουργηθουν αλλα προβληματα που λογω οτι δεν διαθετω παλμογραφο ουτε  και τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις να γινει χειροτερος???Σακη (vintage service)  με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα ερθω Νεα Μακρη παλι λογω οτι εχω φιλους  εκει απο τους αγωνες αυτοκινητων..θα περασω να γνωριστουμε γιατι σε  παρακολουθω καιρο στα φορουμ και πραγματικα αγαπας πολυ αυτο που κανεις,  εχεις ξεφυγει απο το τρυπακι ''ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος και σταματαω να  εξελισομαι γιατι τα εμαθα ολα''.

----------


## east electronics

------οι πυκνωτες που εχουν σχεση με αναδρασεις πρεπει να μεινουν ιδιοι στην τιμη μεγαλυτερη ομως ταση και θερμοκρασια και καλυτερη ποιοτητα χωρις ακροτητες  προσφερουν γραμμικοτητα διοαχρονικοτητα  και γενικοτερα αντοχη . 
------ οι πυκνωτες που εχουν σχεση με τοπικη σταθεροποιηση μπορουν να ανεβουν σχεδον οσο θες ...οριο δεν υπαρχει μονο το μεγεθος  .... απλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα ειναι σπαταλη χωρις ουσια 

------ οι πυκνωτες που εχουν σχεση με  dc blocking  αν ειναι ηλετρολυτικοι μπορουν να αντικατασταθουν με πολλα αλλα καλυτερα πραγματα και θα φερουν ουσιαστικες βελτιωσεις 

------ οι πυκνωτες  miller  που υπαρχουν μεσα αν ειναι κεραμικοι μπορουν να αντικατασταθουν και με μικροτερους αλλα και με καλυτερους  αλλα θελει επιβεβαιωση για ταλαντωσεις με  γενητρια και παλμογραφο 

------τελος στο τροφοδοτικο ανεβαινεις οπου θελεις αρκει να χωρανε και φυσικα να αντεχει η γεφυρα

----------


## peris!

οσο για τις αντιστασεις????να τις αφησω οπως ειναι???η να βαλω metal film 1%?????

----------


## Thanos10

Μπορεις να τις αλλαξεις αλλα ειναι φασαρια ειναι και πολλες και μπορεις να κανεις και ζημια στο τυπωμενο στην προσπαθεια σου να τις ξεκολλησεις.

----------


## east electronics

αυτο θα εχει ...και την πλακα του ...η αληθεια ειναι οτι στο διαφορικο και στις πηγες ρευματος εχει νοημα να εχεις αντιστασεις ακριβειας  γιατι πολυ απλα ενισχυτης = ακριβεια + συμμετρια .... ομως υπαρχουν καποιοι που εκαναν αναλογες δουλειες και ενω μεν το μηχανημα τους κερδισε σε αναλυτικοτητα  και ακριβεια εχασε σε ηχηχρωματα  ( γενικα μιλαμε για ψιλα γραμματα ) 

Γεια σου φιλε μου Θανο 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## peris!

θα προτιμουσα τα ηχοχρωματα να μεινουν εκει που ειναι μιας και στο παρελθον αυτος ο ενισχυτης βγηκε νικητης αναμεσα σε περιπου 10 διαφορετικους ενισχυτες σε ''long term home use'' σε ολα τα ειδη μουσικης και διαφορετικα φορμα ηχου.ο μονος ενισχυτης απο τους παλιους που περασαν απο τα χερια μου και μπορεσε να τον πλησιασει σε μουσικοτητα τον nad ηταν ενας kenwood ka-3300 1976 made in japan! λιγο αναιμικος βεβαια στις υψηλες εντασεις και με τασεις να χαμηλωνει τα ακρα απο ενα σημειο της εντασης και μετα.φυσικα μετανιωσα που τον πουλησα....να ευχαριστησω ολα τα παιδια για τις συμβουλες τους θα επανελθω με νεα μετα το recap του NAD.

----------


## east electronics

ε...καλα τωρα ...αυτο ηταν τρελλη παραμυθα ...σε καμμια περιπτωση ο  nad  δεν μπορουσε και δεν εκανε τετοια πραγματα ...πρωτο τον εβγαζαν αυτοι που  τα επαιρναν χοντρα εκεινες τις εποχες ...πως νοιζεις οτι εκαναν οι NAD ονομα ?  ενας οποιοςδηποτε ΥΑΜΑΗΑ εκεινης της εποχης τον ειχε για για πλακα τον NAD και μαλιστα τον ειχε και σε ολα ... γκαζια ποιοτητα και αν μη τι αλλο διαχρονικοτητα και αντοχη ...

----------


## JOUN

Δηλαδη  Σακη εγω που ειχα παρει με το υστερημα μου τον Nad 3020i το 1992(και τον χρησιμοποιω και σημερα κανονικα) λες οτι εφαγα παραμυθι χοντρο..
Αν θυμαμαι καλα τον ειχα παρει βασιζομενος στις κριτικες του Ηχου που τον εκθειαζαν(σε σχεση με την τιμη του παντα) .

----------


## materatsi

> Η τοποθετηση ανεμιστηρα μεσα σε ενισχυτη μονο κακο μπορει να κανει ..... Πολυ απλα αν κρυωνει τον vbe multiplier (δλδ τις Διοδους η το τρανσιστορ που ρυθμιζει το ρευμα ηρεμιας στα τρανσισοτρ εξοδου αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια του ενισχυτη) το οποιο αν ειναι κρυο νομιζει οτι ο ενισχυτης δεν εχει ζεσταθει και ετσι ανοιγει το ρευμα ηρεμιας με αποτελεσμα ο ενισχυτης να καει .
> 
> Αν για καποιο λογο και οταν το 100% της ισχυος χρειαστει επι αρκετη ωρα τοτε εχει νοημα η χρηση ανεμιστηρα αλλα αποκλειστικα και μονο στην εξωτερικη μερια και μονο να φυσαει τα τρανσιτορ εξοδου .
> 
> Αλλα ας μην γελιομαστε τα μηχανηματα αυτα ποτε δεν φιαχτηκαν για τετοια χρηση και η δουλεια τους ειναι αυτο που λεμε casual listening καθημερινο ακουσμα σε μχαμηλη εως μετρια ισχυ . 
> 
> Γενικα το μηχανημα αυτο αρκει να μεινει οπως ειναι μονο αλλαγμα πυκνωτες η μετατροπη απο αντιστασεις σε ενα τριμερακι για το ρευμα ηρεμιας ειναι παρα πολυ ευκολη και επεμβασεις τυπου αλλαξε μετασχηματιστη δεν θα βοηθησουν σχεδον πουθενα αν η χρηση του μηχανηματος ειναι αυτη που περιεγραψα παραπανω ...
> 
> ΟΙ ενισχυτες αυτης της σειρας ειναι κακα μηχανηματα υποφερουν απο αρκετα προβληματα και πρπει να εισαι προσεκτικος μαζι τους Τελος πο πλευρας ηχου εχουν την ταση να στρογγυλεουν τα παραγματα στις ακρες με αποτελεσμα να ειναι ενα πολυ καλο μηχανημα για ροκ ακουσματα η εντεχνα ελληνικα αλλα περα απο αυτα σε τζαζ η house μουσικες δεν πανε μια ...
> ...


Σακη επειδη εκανα κοπανα μερικες φορες σε μαθηματα που αφορουσαν τεχνολογια υλικων,ισως να μου διεφυγε το κεφαλαιο αυτο με την μεταβολλη τιμων.Θυμαμαι μονο πως το πυριτιο-γερμανιο σε χαμηλες θεμοκρασιες η αγωγιμοτητα τους (μειωνεται).Ουτος η αλλος αν υπαρξει διασπορα ψυξης σε ολες αυτες τις βαθμιδες η θερμοκρασια θα ειναι ομαλη στα εξαρτηματα,επομενως και στην λειτουργια τους.Το ανεμιστηρακι κατα προτιμηση να διωχνει αερα,με αποτελεσμα στην ανακυκλωση του κανονικου περιβαλλοντος.Εχω αλλαξει μετασχηματιστη σε τετοιο μηχανημα και καθως εγινε η αντικατασταση στα ιδια αμπερ,εγινε και η μετρηση με ενδειξη πως ειναι λιγος σε δυνατες εντασεις,επομενως να νουμερα μπορουν να αμφισβητησουν μια σχεδιαση του 1985.Θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν το συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη,τον ειχαν δυο ανθρωποι και τον επαιζαν στο τερμα χιλιαδες ωρες...Ο ενας στην Ανταρκτικη και ο αλλος στη Αφρικη.Ποιος θα παθαινε βλαβη πρωτος,κατα την γνωμη σου ;

----------


## JOUN

> Θυμαμαι μονο πως το πυριτιο-γερμανιο σε χαμηλες θεμοκρασιες η αγωγιμοτητα τους (μειωνεται)


Ε αυτο ειναι το προβλημα:Μειωνεται η αντισταση,αρα περναει παραπανω ρευμα,αρα αυξανεται η θερμοκρασια κι αλλο,αρα ακομα παραπανω ρευμα...  ΤΣΑΦ..

----------


## materatsi

Καταλαβαινω φιλε μου...(Αυξανεται η θερμοκρασια κι'αλλο) με το βεντιλατερ ε ;Ωραια,να ρωτησω και την ανοχη των συγκεκριμενων εξαρτηματων σε Κελσιου ;

----------


## bchris

> ε...καλα τωρα ...αυτο ηταν τρελλη παραμυθα ...σε καμμια περιπτωση ο  nad  δεν μπορουσε και δεν εκανε τετοια πραγματα ...πρωτο τον εβγαζαν αυτοι που  τα επαιρναν χοντρα εκεινες τις εποχες ...πως νοιζεις οτι εκαναν οι NAD ονομα ?  ενας οποιοςδηποτε ΥΑΜΑΗΑ εκεινης της εποχης τον ειχε για για πλακα τον NAD και μαλιστα τον ειχε και σε ολα ... γκαζια ποιοτητα και αν μη τι αλλο διαχρονικοτητα και αντοχη ...


Ενταξει, μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα τωρα...
Επειδη εσυ γουσταρεις Ιαπωνικα μηχανηματα, μην βγαζεις κατασκευαστες με παραδοση στην ποιοτητα ηχου σκαρτους...

----------


## east electronics

> Δηλαδη  Σακη εγω που ειχα παρει με το υστερημα μου τον Nad 3020i το 1992(και τον χρησιμοποιω και σημερα κανονικα) λες οτι εφαγα παραμυθι χοντρο..
> Αν θυμαμαι καλα τον ειχα παρει βασιζομενος στις κριτικες του Ηχου που τον εκθειαζαν(σε σχεση με την τιμη του παντα) .


ΚΑΛΑ ...Ο ΔΕ 3020  ειναι ακομα χειροτερος .... οποτε θες μπορεις να τον φερεις να το κανουμε ενα τεστ και θα καταλαβεις και απο μονος σου

----------


## east electronics

> Ενταξει, μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα τωρα...
> Επειδη εσυ γουσταρεις Ιαπωνικα μηχανηματα, μην βγαζεις κατασκευαστες με παραδοση στην ποιοτητα ηχου σκαρτους...


Κατι δεν εχεις καταλαβει σωστα ... η ποιοτητα ενος μηχανηματος ειναι δεδομενη μετα απο μετρησεις και κανονες που εχουν πιστοποιησει εδω και χρονια κατασκευαστες και σχεδιαστες ..... Κατω απο αυτη την λογικη θα πει καποιος ολοι οι ενισχυτες θα πρεπει να  ηταν απολυτα ιδιοι ...Αυτο που δεν μπορει τεχνικα να πιστοποιηθει σε καποιο βαθμο ειναι αυτο που λεμε  sonic signature  υπογραφη ηχοχρωματων επι το ελληνικοτερον 

Πραγματι τα  nad  εχουν την δικια τους υπογραφη η οποια ταιριαζει στην καθαρα εγγλεζικη σχολη   και στα γουστα ορισμενων ανθρωπων ...σε αυτο το σημειο δεν χρειαζεται να πω η να προσθεσω οτιδηποτε αλλο Απλα οι ανθρωποι που ακουνε αναλογη μουσικη ( ροκ πανκ εγχορδα ρεμπετικα  εντεχνα ελληνικα κλπ) ειμαι σιγουρος οτι με εναν τετοιο ενισχυτη θα ειναι σουπερ ευχαριστημενοι . 

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι αν ακους τζαζιες η  house   ( ηπια δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι πριονια )  οι ενσιχυτες αυτοι δεν κανουν μια 

Οσο για τα γιαπωνεζικα που γουσταρω  κυριως εχει να κανει με την κατασκευη και οχι απαραιτητα για τον ηχο

----------


## JOUN

> ΚΑΛΑ ...Ο ΔΕ 3020  ειναι ακομα χειροτερος .... οποτε θες μπορεις να τον φερεις να το κανουμε ενα τεστ και θα καταλαβεις και απο μονος σου


Ευχαριστω για την προσκληση αλλα απεχουμε μονο 578 χιλιομετρα..

----------


## bchris

Εγω παντως σ' ενα nad 302, ακουω απο κλασικη μεχρι phychedelic trance (rock κλπ εννοουνται).
Δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω και αυτι ...διαπασων, αλλα δεν ειμαι και Μπετοβεν.
Κι εχω ακουσει αρκετους ενισχυτες στην ζωη μου.

Τελος παντων ο εν λογω(302) ενισχυτης ειναι κορυφαιος, βαζει κατω πολυ πιο ακριβους ενισχυτες.

----------


## east electronics

> Σακη επειδη εκανα κοπανα μερικες φορες σε μαθηματα που αφορουσαν τεχνολογια υλικων,ισως να μου διεφυγε το κεφαλαιο αυτο με την μεταβολλη τιμων.Θυμαμαι μονο πως το πυριτιο-γερμανιο σε χαμηλες θεμοκρασιες η αγωγιμοτητα τους (μειωνεται).Ουτος η αλλος αν υπαρξει διασπορα ψυξης σε ολες αυτες τις βαθμιδες η θερμοκρασια θα ειναι ομαλη στα εξαρτηματα,επομενως και στην λειτουργια τους.Το ανεμιστηρακι κατα προτιμηση να διωχνει αερα,με αποτελεσμα στην ανακυκλωση του κανονικου περιβαλλοντος.Εχω αλλαξει μετασχηματιστη σε τετοιο μηχανημα και καθως εγινε η αντικατασταση στα ιδια αμπερ,εγινε και η μετρηση με ενδειξη πως ειναι λιγος σε δυνατες εντασεις,επομενως να νουμερα μπορουν να αμφισβητησουν μια σχεδιαση του 1985.Θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν το συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη,τον ειχαν δυο ανθρωποι και τον επαιζαν στο τερμα χιλιαδες ωρες...Ο ενας στην Ανταρκτικη και ο αλλος στη Αφρικη.Ποιος θα παθαινε βλαβη πρωτος,κατα την γνωμη σου ;


 σε εναν ενισχυτη με bipolar transistor  πυριτιου αυξανεται η πολωση ευθεως αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια του τρανσιστορ ...αρα βαζουεμ διπλες διοδους η τρανσιστορ βιδωμενα στην ιδια ψυκτρα να ακολουθουν την θερμοκρασια της ψυκτρας και να ρυθμιζουν το ρευμα ηρεμιας αναλογα ...

τωρα αν το βεντιλατερ ειναι πισω απο τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου  τοτε κρυωνει τα εξοδου  κρυωνει και το τρανσιτορ που μετραει το ρευμα ηρεμιας και τοτε αυτο ανεβαινει στο πειπεδο που πρεπει ....Ακριβως το αντιθετο θα συμβει αν για καποιο λογο ζεσταθει η ψυκτρα ...ζεσταινονται τα εξοδου  αρα και το τρανσιστορ που μετραει το ρευμα ηρεμαις και αρα αυτο θα κατεβει....

αντιστοιχα αν βαλει καποιος τον ανεμιστηρα να φυσαει τα εξαρτηματα  ειναι πολυ πιθανο οτι το τρανσιστορ που μετραει το ρευμα ηρεμιας θα κρυωσει ( μαζι με τον διαφορικο η και τον ενισχυτη τασης ) πολυ πιο γρηγορα απο τα εξοδου  λογο του οτι δεν παραγει κανενα εργο και οποτε θα αρχισει να ανεβαζει το ρευμα ηρεμιας νομιζωντας οτι και η ψυκτρα ειναι κρυα και ετσι θα ανεβασει το ρευμα ηρεμιας μεχρι καψιματος του ενισχυτη ...

Αρα βεντιλατερ ναι .... αν χρειαζεται αλλα μονο πισω απο τις ψυκτρες ...ποτε πανω στην πλακετα

----------


## east electronics

> Εγω παντως σ' ενα nad 302, ακουω απο κλασικη μεχρι phychedelic trance (rock κλπ εννοουνται).
> Δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω και αυτι ...διαπασων, αλλα δεν ειμαι και Μπετοβεν.
> Κι εχω ακουσει αρκετους ενισχυτες στην ζωη μου.
> 
> Τελος παντων ο εν λογω(302) ενισχυτης ειναι κορυφαιος, βαζει κατω πολυ πιο ακριβους ενισχυτες.


ο 302 εχει πολλα απο τα προβληματα του 3020 διορθωμενα ...ειναι ενα τελιως διαφορετικο μηχανημα και μαλλον ειναι συνδυασμος  και των δυο τεχνολογιων ....

----------


## peris!

παιδια να με συγχωρειτε αλλα δεν ηθελα να γινω το μηλο της εριδος,και να αναψουν φωτιες εξαιτιας μου...αλλα εγω δεν ασχοληθηκα ποτε μα ποτε με περιοδικα hi-fi ουτε με συγκριτικα test αλλων που πιθανον να εχουν καποιο χρηματικο οφελος εγω απλα κατεθεσα τις αποψεις μου μιας και περασαν αρκετα μηχανακια απο τα χερια μου και φυσικα με βασικο κριτη τα αυτια μου οπως εγραψα και πιο πριν ''long term HOME use''.δεν γνωριζω τεχνικα πολλα αλλα πιστευω οτι κατασκευαστικα και εμφανισιακα οι nad ποτε δεν ηταν κατι το ιδιαιτερο σε σχεση με ιαπωνικα της εποχης με φουλ μασιφ αλουμινιο και wattometra,vu και αλλο να βλεπεις την πλαστικουρα του nad και τα φτηνιαρικα ποτενσιομετρα...ομως στα δικα μου ηχεια (mission m73,bang & olufsen s80,καθως και καποια παλια bose 301) o μικρος nad επαιζε αλυπητα απο paul mauriat kai james last μεχρι μαρινελλα και τζενη βανου.αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που ειπα να ασχοληθω λιγο μαζι του.ισως βεβαια στον παλμογραφο να ειναι το χειροτερο μηχανημα αλλα για την εποχη του και τα χρονια που τον εχω εχει βγει παλικαρι.η αληθεια ειναι οτι τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ποτε δεν δοκιμασα ενισχυτη της yamaha!σακη μιας και εχω το μικροβιο με τους παλιους ενισχυτες θυμασαι καποιο καλο μοντελο να ψαξω να βρω???

----------


## materatsi

Εγω τι να τα κανω ολα αυτα βρε παιδια...Οταν βαζεις ενα συντακι στους συγκεκριμενους ενισχυτες και δεν ακους σωστα,απλα νομιζεις πως ακους σωστα.Χρωματισμος που αναφερεται δεν ειναι σωστη εννοια,το θεμα ειναι το καθε σταδιο να αποδιδει ολοκληρο το φασμα σε σωστα ηχεια απο 20hz-20khz.Μηπως μιλαμε για αλλα μηχανηματα ;

----------


## east electronics

> παιδια να με συγχωρειτε αλλα δεν ηθελα να γινω το μηλο της εριδος,και να αναψουν φωτιες εξαιτιας μου...αλλα εγω δεν ασχοληθηκα ποτε μα ποτε με περιοδικα hi-fi ουτε με συγκριτικα test αλλων που πιθανον να εχουν καποιο χρηματικο οφελος εγω απλα κατεθεσα τις αποψεις μου μιας και περασαν αρκετα μηχανακια απο τα χερια μου και φυσικα με βασικο κριτη τα αυτια μου οπως εγραψα και πιο πριν ''long term HOME use''.δεν γνωριζω τεχνικα πολλα αλλα πιστευω οτι κατασκευαστικα και εμφανισιακα οι nad ποτε δεν ηταν κατι το ιδιαιτερο σε σχεση με ιαπωνικα της εποχης με φουλ μασιφ αλουμινιο και wattometra,vu και αλλο να βλεπεις την πλαστικουρα του nad και τα φτηνιαρικα ποτενσιομετρα...ομως στα δικα μου ηχεια (mission m73,bang & olufsen s80,καθως και καποια παλια bose 301) o μικρος nad επαιζε αλυπητα απο paul mauriat kai james last μεχρι μαρινελλα και τζενη βανου.αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που ειπα να ασχοληθω λιγο μαζι του.ισως βεβαια στον παλμογραφο να ειναι το χειροτερο μηχανημα αλλα για την εποχη του και τα χρονια που τον εχω εχει βγει παλικαρι.η αληθεια ειναι οτι τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ποτε δεν δοκιμασα ενισχυτη της yamaha!σακη μιας και εχω το μικροβιο με τους παλιους ενισχυτες θυμασαι καποιο καλο μοντελο να ψαξω να βρω???



δεν βρισκω τον λογο να ζητας συγγνωμη για κατι ...εδω συζηταμε τις αποψεις μας ενω καποιοι προσπαθουν να τις τεμηριωσουν κιολας .... ακομα και οι κακες αποψεις εχουν καποια χρησιμοτητα  ολοι εχουμε κατι να μαθουμε  ακομα και απο εναν  nad 20 και πλεον χρονων ...

----------


## east electronics

> Εγω τι να τα κανω ολα αυτα βρε παιδια...Οταν βαζεις ενα συντακι στους συγκεκριμενους ενισχυτες και δεν ακους σωστα,απλα νομιζεις πως ακους σωστα.Χρωματισμος που αναφερεται δεν ειναι σωστη εννοια,το θεμα ειναι το καθε σταδιο να αποδιδει ολοκληρο το φασμα σε σωστα ηχεια απο 20hz-20khz.Μηπως μιλαμε για αλλα μηχανηματα ;


Γιωργο αν ειναι οι ενισχυτες σημερα νη πηγαινουν 20-20 το κλεινουμε και φευγουμε ...Ο ενισχυτης που ακουω εδω και 3 χρονια πηγαινει 100ΚΗΖ τετραγωνο για πλακα και 200 ΚΗΖ ημιτονο ...φυσικα αυτο για την ακουστικη ειναι αχρηστο  αλλα ειναι ενδειξη σταθεροτητας αλλα και ικανοτητας να λειτουργει απολυτα σωστα αν χρειαστει σε θεματα τα οποια παιζουν 10-16 ΚΗΖ που σαφως και ειναι μεσα στην ακουστικη ....

για παραδειγμα ο  NAD 3020 οτι του δωσεις πανω απο 10ΚΗΖ ( που και μεσα στην ακοστικη ειναι και χρησιμο ειναι ) απλα το ξεσκιζει ....στην ουσια ο 3020 αμεσως μετα τα 4ΚΗΖ αρχιζει να χαλαει

----------


## materatsi

Φιλε Σακη,ελπιζω να μην αναφερεσαι σε'μενα πιο πανω...Διοτι η αποψη μου για'σενα ειναι πως εισαι,καταρχην γνωστης του κλαδου και οχι μιας ιδικοτητας και υστερα φαινεται ποσο λατρευεις ολο αυτο.Αυτο λοιπον σε συνολο ειναι κατι θαυμασιο.Σεβομαι που μας κανεις να κατανοησουμε πως τα ''ηλεκτρονικα'' ειναι ενα πραγμα,δεν υπαρχει δευτερο.Εγω αναφερθηκα για τους προαναφερομενους φιλους που γινονται υποστηρικτες υλικων αγαθων,μονο και μονο απο κριτικες και λανσαρισματα καποιων αλλων.Παθος λοιπον ;Ωραια λεω ολα αυτα...Ομως ο ηχος απο το οργανο εως το στουντιο και εως τα αυτια μας κυματωνει.Ενα loud system ειναι υπεροχο ας ασχοληθουμε γι'αυτο λοιπον και οχι τι εγραψαν τα περιοδικα και οι αφισες.

----------


## materatsi

Μολις το ειδα..γραφαμε μαζι...Συμφωνω αναμφισβητητα!Και να επισημανουμε πως στους κυριως πιο νεους ενισχυτες τα βαττ που αναφερουν (μιας και ενδιαφερει πολλους) ειναι μετρημενοι στα δακτυλα,αυτοι που τα βγαζουν σε ευρυ φασμα.

----------


## bchris

Φιλε peris! δεν αναψες φωτιες. Απλα ανταλλασουμε αποψεις. Με λιγο ταμπεραμεντο ισως, αλλα τι να κανουμε μεσογειακος λαος ειμαστε.
Ας εχουμε λιγο πιπερι στην κουβεντα μας.

Ουτως ή αλλως δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε τιποτα.

----------


## peris!

το θεμα ειναι οταν αναφερομαστε ομως σε διαφορες υλοποιησεις διαφορων κατασκευαστων να μην αναφερουμε απλα οτι ο ταδε ενισχυτης ''παιζει'' καλυτερα απο τον αλλον...αλλα το τιμιο και το σωστο ειναι να συγκρινουμε ενισχυτες και διαφορα μηχανηματα ηχου και βαση της τιμης τους γιατι και αυτο ειναι αλλο ενα μεγαλο κεφαλαιο και πολλες φορες πεφτουμε σε παγιδες και συγκρινουμε ανομοια πραγματα,μην ξεχναμε οτι και τα mercedes ειναι απο τα καλυτερα αυτοκινητα....αλλα και τα fiat στα χρηματα τους ειναι τιμια και αξιοπρεπεστατα.

----------


## materatsi

Περικλη μην θυγεις Ιταλικα αυτοκινητα,γιατι αν μετρησεις τα παγκοσμια πρωταθληματα αγωνων,αλλα θα διαπιστωσεις.(Ειμαι Ιταλο-φιλος)Να σου πω ομως και κατι αλλο...Αντε να παρεις εναν ενισχυτη Koda με τετρακοσια,πενηντα τοσα ευρω και αντε για ενα Peavey στα ιδια χρηματα.Κανε συγκριση υστερα και βρες τον πραγματικο νικητη.

----------


## peris!

> Περικλη μην θυγεις Ιταλικα αυτοκινητα,γιατι αν μετρησεις τα παγκοσμια πρωταθληματα αγωνων,αλλα θα διαπιστωσεις.(Ειμαι Ιταλο-φιλος)Να σου πω ομως και κατι αλλο...Αντε να παρεις εναν ενισχυτη Koda με τετρακοσια,πενηντα τοσα ευρω και αντε για ενα Peavey στα ιδια χρηματα.Κανε συγκριση υστερα και βρες τον πραγματικο νικητη.


 δεν θειγω τα ιταλικα αυτοκινητα καθε αλλο...(η δουλεια μου ειναι μηχανικος-βελτιωτης,ειμαι κατοχος ενος uno turbo 16v dragster με μιση χιλιαδα και βαλε ιππων στους τροχους και ετοιμαζομαι να λαβω μερος σε αγωνες dragster)

----------


## materatsi

Μπραβο Περικλη!Εγω εχω ενα 145romeo-junior,ενα lancia δ τετραπορτο,ενα fiat dukatto compinato για την δουλεια της οικογενειας τα προιγουμενα...Και δικο μου ενα lancia delta hpe turbo 2000cc (integrale μοτερ) με ηρεμους  εκεντροφορους...200ps.Οταν τρεξεις να μας ανακοινωσεις...

----------


## peris!

φουλ ιταλος μπραβο!αυτα ειναι!!!χωρις πλακα τωρα να επανερθουμε στο θεμα  των ενισχυτων...αξιζει τελικα να ψαξουμε διαφορα μοντελα vintage  ενισχυτων που πραγματικα φευγουν απο το hi-fi και τεινουν να αγγιζουν το  hi-end παρα τα χρονια τους???ο καλος ενισχυτης οπως λεει και παραπανω ο  σακης θα πρεπει να ανταποκρινεται σχεδον παντου και να ειναι αξιοπιστη  και στιβαρη κατασκευη για να μας συντροφευει αρκετα χρονια...το μονο  κακο στην υποθεση ειναι οτι λογω παλαιοτητας δεν γνωριζω τουλαχιστον εγω  ποια ειναι αυτα τα μοντελα ωστε να τα βρουμε με λιγο ψαξιμο και με ενα  καλο service να εχουμε ενα μηχανημα στο ρακ μας που να μην εχει να  ζηλεψει τιποτα απο σημερινα βαφτισμενα hi-end υπερτιμημενα.καθε προταση  δεκτη οσον αφορα κατασκευαστες-μοντελα!

υ.γ Σακη για σενα χτυπα η κουδουνα μιας και απο τα χερια σου περασαν φανταζομαι εκαντονταδες μηχανηματα.

----------


## materatsi

Δικη μου γνωμη ειναι πως το συγκεκριμενο συστημα που εχεις,ειναι κομψο και ομορφο για αυτο που φαινεται πως ζητας.Ομως αραγε πιο να ειναι το αποδοτικο φασμα στο πλαστικο διαφραγμα  των μεγαφωνων,των mission M73 ;Απλα το ομορφο στυλ τους μπορει και αναιρει την απλοτητα της αποδοδης τους.Αντιθετα,στα απιθανα olufsen s80,αν ειναι καλοδιατηρημενα τα μεγαφωνα,μεσαιων,πριμων,σε μια καμπινα υπολογισμενων σωστων λιτρων,θα μπορουσαν να δωσουν ενα μεγαλειωδεις ακουσμα.Για τον ενισχυτη που εχεις ολα αυτα.

----------


## peris!

μολις αλλαχτηκαν ολοι οι πυκνωτες...(50 για την ακριβεια)απλα στον προενισχυτη φορουσε ενα ζευγαρι 10uf 16v και επειδη δεν βρηκα εβαλα 10uf 100v.ελπιζω να μην εκανα βλακεια.το ρευμα ηρεμιας το ριθμιζει με αντιστασεις γυρω στα 400ω 1/4 στο καθε καναλι.αφαιρεσα τις αντιστασεις και στη θεση τους εβαλα πολυστροφα τριμμερ 1κω.ριθμισα το ρευμα ηρεμιας στα 30mv (οπως λεει ο κατασκευαστης αφαιρωντας εναν βραχυκυκλωτηρα)το dc στην εξοδο ειναι σχεδον ακριβως 0.ολα αυτα μετα απο κανενα 10 λεπτο ανοιχτος ο ενισχυτης.οι εντασεις που ακουω ειναι το πολυ μεχρι την μεση μιας και τα ηχεια ειναι ευκολα..να ανεβασω λιγο το ρευμα ηρεμιας δεδομενου οτι δεν κανω παρτυ???και αν ναι ποσα mv θα πρεπει να το ανεβασω????

----------


## east electronics

αααα μεγαλε μου  αν δεν ανεβασεις καμμια φωτο   δεν σου δινω καμμια πληροφορια !!!!! :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## peris!

οριστε και μερικες φωτο http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...012012345.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...012012346.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...012012347.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...012012348.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...012012349.jpg/

----------


## east electronics

αψογος ...πολυ καθαρη δουλεια .... το ρευμαηρεμιας μπορεις ανετα να το ανοιξις ενα 20% ακομα Προσοχη ομως θελει γιατι οι θερμοκρασιες αυτη την εποχη ειναι χαμηλες μια και ειναι χειμωνας και η θερμοκρασια χωρου ειναι γενικα χαμηλη .. αν θες να το ανοιξεις πρπει να ξαναδεις θερμοκρασιες πανω στην ψυκτρα και επισης αν για καποιο λογο μετα την αυξηση η θερμοκρασια η η πολωση """ τσουλανε""" προς τα πανω μετα απο ακποιο χρονικο διαστημα 

αυτα

----------


## peris!

για αρχαριος καλος ειμαι!δηλαδη σακη απο 30mv να το παω αφοβα στα 35mv???αφου πρωτα ελεγξω τις θερμοκρασιες.

----------


## east electronics

ακριβως και με προσοχη

----------


## peris!

σημερα βρηκα λιγο χρονο και ασχοληθηκα με τις ριθμισεις του ενισχυτη  μου..αλλα συμβαινει κατι παραξενο...ενω ο ενισχυτης δουλευει πολυ καλα  χωρις κανενα προβλημα.ριθμισα λοιπον το ρευμα ηρεμιας στο δεξι καναλι στα  33mv(30mv δινει το manual)παω να ριθμισω και το αριστερο και η ταση  παιζει μεταξυ 30mv και παει μεχρι 33,5mv!χωρις να μενει σταθερη...ολο ανεβοκατεβαινει δηλαδη 30-33mv δεν  γνωριζω αν ηταν και πιο παλια ετσι μιας και ποτε δεν το ειχα τσεκαρει  στο παρελθον..αλλα μου φενεται περιεργο το δεξι να μενει σταθερο και το  αριστερο να εχει μια διακημανση 3mv.φυσικα τον δοκιμασα για θερμοκρασιες  περιπου κανενα 2ωρο στην αρχη σιγα σιγα και μετα στα γκαζια και  δουλευει χωρις κανενα προβλημα.υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος πυκνωτης  κεραμικος-τανταλιου να εχει αρπαξει απο τα χρονια και να ανεβοκατεβαζει  την ταση????οι λιγες γνωσεις μου σταματουν εδω.ισως σε καποιον να εχει ξανατυχει κατι τετοιο και να μπορεσει να με βοηθησει.επισεις το dc στην εξοδο το ριθμισα κοντα στο 0 μετα απο 15 λεπτα ανοιχτος
για οσους βρουν την ευκαιρια να ριξουν μια ματια στο manual να δουνε λιγο τον τροπο με τον οποιο μετρας την ταση ρευματος ηρεμιας.(στη θεση της αντιστασης που ριθμιζει την ταση ηρεμιας εχω βαλει πολυστροφο τριμμερ ακριβειας)

  υ.γ σ'αυτο το καναλι στο παρελθον ειχαν αλλαχτει τα τρανζιστορ 2N3055/MJ2955

----------


## east electronics

πιθανες περιπτωσεις να μην εχει κολλησει σωστα κατι γυρω στο Q 409 πιθανον να μην ειναι κολλημενος ο c435  η να εχει διαροη  και επισης το ιδιο το q 409 να εχει καμμια διαρροη αλλα ψιλη και τελος απο τα εξοδου ειναι πιθανον να εχει καποια μικρη ταλαντοσουλα γιατι εαν δεν κανω λαθος το ενα ειναι μοτορολα και το αλλο RCA ...

σε αυτον τον ενισχυτη εχει σημεια που παιρνουν γειωση απο βιδες και γενικα η γειωση δουλευει με παραξενο τροπο .... οποταν και αυτο πρεπει να το κοιταξεις 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## peris!

...αρε Σακη βουλωμενο γραμμα διαβαζεις!στο αριστερο καναλι οπου βλεπω και την αυξομιωση σε mv φοραει ενα 2Ν3055 TOSHIBA(με κοκκινα γραμματα)και mj2955 χωρις μαρκα! στο δεξι καναλι που ειναι απο το εργοστασιο ετσι και εχει και κολλα πρασινη για να ασφαλιζει τις βιδες φοραει mj2955 μοτορολα και 2n3055 rca.αυτα τα τρανζιστορ στο δεξι καναλι δεν πειραχτηκαν ποτε.δεν θα ηταν καλη ιδεα να μπουνε ολα τα τρανζιστορ ιδιας μαρκας και να ριθμιστει εκ νεου το ρευμα ηρεμιας??και αν ναι.. τι στον κορακα τρανζιστορ να βαλω που ειναι ολα μαιμουδες μ'ενα προχειρο search που εκανα.

----------


## east electronics

μια πολυ απλη λυση αλλα κοπιαστικη θα ηταν να σκαντζαρεις τα τρανσιτορ απο το εν ακναλι σο αλλο για να σιγουρευτεις οτι το προβλημα ειναι απο εκει .... Μην ψαρωνεις επειδη εγω ειπα κατι  .. μπορει να εχεις και αλλου προβλημα .... στην πραξη δεν εχεις ιδιαιτερο προβλημα .... μπορεις να βαλεις ζουπερ ντουπερ τρανσιστορ ευκολα εκει ....MJ 21193-4  και θα γνει τζιτζι ... μηντερξεις να τα αλλαξεις αν δεν εντοπισεις που ειοναι το θεμα .... μια αλλη καλη επιλογη ειναι τα MJ 15003-4  αλλα και εκει πρεπει να προσεξεις απο που θα τα παρεις ...onsemi ...

ψαχτο .. μην το αφησεις ετσι

----------


## peris!

θα το ψαξω βεβαια και μακαρι να το βρω.καθε προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζουμε  και στο τελος βρουμε τη λυση του πλουτιζουμε τις γνωσεις μας αν μη τι  αλλο...με μια πιο προσεκτικη ματια βλεπω οτι το καναλι που εμφανιζει το  θεματακι εχει αλλαγμενα και αλλα τρανζιστορ (2sd669a) ιδια σε κωδικο  αλλα μου φαινονται πιο καινουρια παρτιδα.επισης η αντισταση R449 ενω στο  σχηματικο λεει 33ω metal 1/4 ακριβειας εδω εχει 100ω απλη αντισταση  (κατι τρεχει εδω)......και ειναι αλλαγμενη...αλλο τιποτα δεν βλεπω να  εχει διαφορα.τα τρανζιστορ που μου δινεις εναλακτικα δεν πιστευω πως  μπορω να καταφερω να τα τοποθετησω σωστα.. μαλλον χρειαζονται τις δικες  σου γνωσεις(για να το λες ομως κατι θα ξερεις)θα προτιμουσα να βρω 2  ζευγαρια 3055/2955 σε καλη μαρκα ωστε οι ριθμισεις να ειναι πολυ κοντα  και να μην μπλεξω σε περιπετειες που δεν μπορω να αντιμετωπισω.Σακη  μπορεις να μου προμηθευσεις τα τρανζιστορ  3055/2955 σε οποια ποιοτητα  πιστευεις απο την εμπειρια σου οτι ειναι καλη?

----------


## east electronics

φυσικα και οχι  δεν μπορω να προμηθευσω τρανσιστορ ...( επισης σε κανενα μηχανημα δικο μου η πελατου θα εβαζα ποτε τετοια τρανσιστορ  ) Η αντισταση αυτη πραγματι λεει στο σχηματικο 33Ω αλλα κανε μου μια χαρη  ... για δοκιμασε και πες  πανω σε αυτη την αντισταση τι πτωση τασης εχει  ( και στο ενα καναλι και στο αλλο ? ) βαλε το πολυ μετρο πανω της και μετρα μια ταση .... ( κατι δεν μου παει καλα εκει  ) κανε αυτο και θα σου εξηγησω .

----------


## peris!

με το πολυμετρο στα ακρα της αντιστασης (100ω)στο ας πουμε ''προβληματικο'' καναλι(L) εχει 615mv, και στο δεξι (33ω γνησια αντισταση) εχει 188mv...υπαρχει διαφορα.πολυ φοβαμαι οτι μπαινουμε σε δυσβατα μονοπατια :Confused1:  μηπως το πειραξε το ολικο recap το μηχανημα??? :Sad: τοσο καιρο εγω δεν ειχα καταλαβει το παραμικρο οτι κατι δεν παει καλα,αλλα ουτε και τωρα καταλαβαινω ακουστικα τουλαχιστον καποια διαφορα προς το χειροτερο...να μην πω οτι μετα το recap ισως να εχει λιγο περισσοτερη διαυγεια στον ηχο και σαν κατι να αλλαξε στα μπασα,παλια επαιζα με +1 bass ενω τωρα flat.αλλα μαλλον θα ειναι η ιδεα της ικανοποιησης μετα το recap και λοιπες ριθμισεις.

----------


## east electronics

οκ .αλλαξε την αντισταση και βαλε μια 33 δες πως παει  ( πρεπει οι μετρησεις σου να ερθουν στα ισια τους ) κατα τα αλλα μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα παντα οι ενισχυτες μετα απο αλλαγη πυκνωτων ακουγονται πιο """φωτεινοι" σε πριμα ...ειναι φυσικο και αναμενομενοΑπο την αλλη αν ειχε καποια ψιλη ταλαντωση  ολα αυτα τα χρονια εχεις την εντυπωση οτι θα την ακουγες ποτε με "γυμνο αυτι " ? Προφανως οχι ...για αυτο γινονται οι μετρησεις για να ξερουμε που παμε

----------


## peris!

θα παω να παρω αντιστασεις και θα το δοκιμασω.ευχαριστω και παλι Σακη για τις συμβουλες σου.απ οτι καταλαβα ομως αυτη η αντισταση εχει σχεση και με την αντισταση του ρευματος ηρεμιας(στην περιπτωση μου με το τριμμερ που εβαλα)οποτε λογικα μολις αλλαξω την αντισταση απο 100ω στα 33ω θα πρεπει να ανεβασω λιγο την αντισταση στο τριμμερ να ισοροπησει η κατασταση για να μην κλαιμε μετα :Wink: anyway.επειδη ειμαι απο επαρχια και εδω δεν μπορω να βρω ας το πουμε ''καλα'' 3055/2955 μηπως εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποια ακρη να ψαξω αλλιως σε περιπτωση που βαλω τα 21193&21194..ποιο μπαινει στη θεση ποιου και τι πρεπει να προσεξω...να τα παρω απο ελλαδα γιατι με τα ebay και το εξωτερικο δεν τα παω καλα.ο επιμενων ελληνικα!!!!

----------


## east electronics

φανος στην αθηνα 2103828748 ... μπορεις ανετα να βαλεις 15003-4 ειναι πιο ανθεκτικα απο τα 3055 2955 και λιγακι πιο γρηγορα

----------


## peris!

super!το mj15003 λοιπον θα μπει στη θεση της αρχαιολογιας 3055 και το 15004 στη θεση του 2955.ρευμα ηρεμιας?φανταζομαι ιδιο :Smile:  
υ.γ.Σακη μπορεις ανετα να μου κανεις μηνυση αν θελεις..με τοσο που σ'επρηξα :Lol:

----------


## east electronics

κανενα προβλημα ....

----------


## peris!

καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!το μικρο ανεβοκατεβασμα στο ρευμα ηρεμιας  βρεθηκε τελικα!η αντισταση r461 (1ohm) λειτουργει μονο οταν ''ανοιξεις''  το βραχυκυκλωμα για να μετρησεις ρευμα ηρεμιας...ε λοιπον απο  περιεργεια μετρωντας την αντι να εχει 1ω ειχε 385κω!!εξωτερικα ηταν μια  χαρα δεν σου πηγαινε το μυαλο.τωρα ολα ειναι μια χαρα 35mv idle και  0dc.ηρθε στα ισα της η παλιατζουρα.

----------


## peris!

τοποθετηθηκαν ζευγη τα προτεινομενα τρανζιστορ mj15003/4 (on semi) ολα καλα ουτε θερμοκρασιες ουτε τιποτα(idle 35mv).ολα δειχνουν καλα μετα απο 2ωρες ακροασης.μια τελευταια παρατηρηση ειναι οτι μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι τα μπασα σαν να σφιξαν και τα πριμα σαν να τονιζουν πιο πολυ...παντα ακουω flat οποτε δεν τιθεται θεμα ριθμιστικων.Σακη εσυ τι γνωμη εχεις για την συγκεκριμενη αλλαγη που μου προτεινες και που σαφως επαληθευεις αυτα που κανεις με τα μηχανηματα σου???ειναι δυνατον να αλλαξε ο χαρακτηρας και η τονικοτητα του???γενικα βλεπω τον ενισχυτη πιο ''σκληρο'',κατα τα αλλα ολα μια χαρα.

----------


## east electronics

σφιχτοτερο μπασσο και πιο αναλυικος ηχος ειναι παντα το αποτελεσμα των ""ιδιων"" τρανσιστορ  ...σαφως η υπογραφη του ενισχυτη εχει αλλαξει αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι προς το καλυτερο

----------

